# Chagrin tomorrow



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Heading up with a few guys from work to try for a few steelhead tomorrow. I've never done it but we got laid off this week and not enough open water to get the boat out. We have an array of spoons, spinners, jigs, maggots, and floats. Any recent reports or tips for a couple rookies?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. Judging by the gauge, you're hitting it just right.
Warm weather = active fish. They should be spread out through the river.
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=04209000


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Just got home from the river. Got 2 today. 1 spawned out female and 1 little guy. The river was muddy today with almost zero visability. Seen a few other guys out. 2 guys where skunked and another guy caught 1 he said. The area i fished had over a foot of visability and some thin ice on the stagnate edges. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

fished the Chagrin Thursday, 1 other guy out. Fished spawn and flies from Todd field to just below the dam. NOTHING! did not see any spawning or holding anywhere. I used to slay them years ago in the Chagrin but last 2 times I went to this river it sucked. Went once 2 years ago and I remember why I go straight past to Conneaut. Water was near perfect color and flow.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

The fishing was def off on Thursday. I hit up the Rocky for 3 hours and got nothing. Everyone else i talked to was doing the same. That incoming low pressure totally shut the fish down..They are in there. Should be good next week.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone got eyes on the Chag? Thinking of a trip this week, if fishable that is! Tx


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

it noon thirty and i just checked the flow rate 1030 and falling rifgt now. i wanted to head up tomm , i hook fish when i go up there but its been tough lately, good luck lots o pics if ya go and hook up.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Got up to Chagrin today, fished a few different areas, overall very tough! Flows were high, water color was bad with "maybe" 2- 6" visibilty. No hits, runs, errors-couple others out burning daylight as was I. With the rain Forecasted, it's gonna take a few dry days to get fishable again IMO!


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

going to try for today flow is below 500 , this weather has been so up and down i cant seem to get any river time worth a chitt


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Hit the chag this morning. Starting to clear but still flowing heavy. Managed to land a monster sucker in one hole and 1 steel in another. Both in willoughby area.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

did hit the shagggy today with my bud in the afternoon, we landed 4 females and 1 big male , had some other pull backs but lost. water was about 2 ft vis when we first got there and level was dropping. then it got dirty could only see about 12 ".... thats when the fish shut down so we beat feet . 3 had eggs still and 1 already spawned out ,, now i need a shower to wash off the fish smell...hahahah man they stink hahahah


----------

